# Feeding your dogs human food



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

I am a member of a forum for westies, in the forum there is a feeding section. It claims that human food is not bad for your dogs and infact alot of dogs seem to do better with human food instead of dog foods which claim to have all the vit etc dogs need, westies have less skin problems (common in these dogs), they dont mean chicken nuggets and chips, they mean fresh cooked meats like chicken and mince (nothing added) fresh cooked veg, like carrots etc. Whats your opinions on this, if its better I would change Bonnie to it as her pedigree complete seems to making her tummy a bit dodgy. I cant cook meat to safe myself lol so will have to learn.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you looked at the BARF/RMB diet? Details are stickied on the top of this section.

I know it's not much help, and I'm only one person, but my mum's old dog (not sure on breed, think he was a cross of some description) lived to a grand old age of about 17-18 years old living off of table scraps. This was about 40 years ago though, when there was not so much choice in dog food out there! It was pretty much Chappie or nothing according to Mum :lol2:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

A lot of people feed a raw diet, but I have a thing about raw meat.
Ozzy gets people food as in bits of cheese or sausage during training, and if she's ill she'll get cooked chicken and potato popped in the microwave for a few minutes. I'll also give her scrambled egg or slices of boiled egg.

There's also the barf diet but I dunno what that is, theres a link at the top of this section about it : victory:


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

We give Bess scrambled egg when she isnt feeling well, or been to vet for a opp (not often thats needed) I gave bonnie some fresh pasta (plain with nothing on) cooked carrot and green beans with her food the other day and she scoffed the lot then looked for more, it didnt seem to dissagree with her tummy, but lately shes been a bit funny going more often and very soft. Shes wormed regular and not changed her food been on the pedigree puppy complete since we got her, she gets bored tho and sometimes eats it like its bleh. After reading that site I thought would try some human food to see what happened. Not had any yesterday (was a chippy for tea no no for her). Getting some fresh chicken today and got some eggs so might add some with her food tonight, do it slowly.


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Ewwww to raw food diet, I know in the wild they eat raw but ewwww would make me sick. I would insist on cooking it, even if I got the dirt cheap stuff and froze it in chunks, just cooked it when needed it.


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

To me human food is processed meals but anything fresh ie meat and greens ect is just food for humans and critters. And as others have pointed out this is all included in the barf diet. Mine get dry complete food as I can't be dealing with raw meat everywhere but this is supplemented with raw minced meat such as rabbit lamb. They also get tripe, fish eggs and pasta and veg. My boxer also loves fruit. They also get bones to eat in the garden


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Our puppy gets a little bit of what we eat most nights
well only if its appropriate!!
I wouldnt give her processed food. But we eat freshly cooked food most nights

It doesnt seem to do her any harm at all!


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Our dog loves a good prawn curry and chips, or at least he would if he could use the telephone. He has a bit of ours and gives me filthy looks when asked to move away and lie down.

catch and release


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Pedigree chum is awful stuff, has always given my dogs horrible bellies. I feed mostly dry complete dog food, and as i'm a weirdo when it comes to fresh meat, she has the 'fat' that I cut from pork, beef, chicken, lamb. I also buy her turkey legs and boil or oven cook them. She has no trouble with bones, she's a big dog with big teeth : victory:


----------



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

my dogs love raw meat and bones , they live outside and it also gives them great winter coats


----------



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

mstypical said:


> Pedigree chum is awful stuff, has always given my dogs horrible bellies. I feed mostly dry complete dog food, and as i'm a weirdo when it comes to fresh meat, she has the 'fat' that I cut from pork, beef, chicken, lamb. I also buy her turkey legs and boil or oven cook them. She has no trouble with bones, she's a big dog with big teeth : victory:


you should never give your dog cooked bones as them can splinter and cause damage to there insides , if you want to give the dog bones then give them raw


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

My staff eats a full raw diet, he has nothing cooked at all, just raw meat, offel, bones and things like eggs.


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Boiled chicken and rice will settle your dog  we have a great Dane who preverbials through the eye of a needle at the slightest change in food, best we have found dog food wise is chappie, it's very similar to the royal canin stuff vets sell. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.412284,-2.580825


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Pedigree chum is awful stuff, has always given my dogs horrible bellies. I feed mostly dry complete dog food, and as i'm a weirdo when it comes to fresh meat, she has the 'fat' that I cut from pork, beef, chicken, lamb. I also buy her turkey legs and boil or oven cook them. She has no trouble with bones, she's a big dog with big teeth : victory:


Its not the tins, there rank, its the dry complete PUPPY one, I didnt have enough left in the bag to start a change over, kept her on it for a month so there wasnt to many changes when we 1st got her, so got another bag and do a change to something else, asl long as its puppy, I cant cook really so dont buy meat alot but I do buy fresh veg alot and pasta daughter lives on pasta, I might start buying more mince and make burgers for hubby use left over mince for the dogs. Raw meat I couldnt but raw bones I would get from the butchers as long as they were big used to get them years ago for my old dog.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

dizzylynn said:


> Its not the tins, there rank, its the dry complete PUPPY one, I didnt have enough left in the bag to start a change over, kept her on it for a month so there wasnt to many changes when we 1st got her, so got another bag and do a change to something else, asl long as its puppy, I cant cook really so dont buy meat alot but I do buy fresh veg alot and pasta daughter lives on pasta, I might start buying more mince and make burgers for hubby use left over mince for the dogs. Raw meat I couldnt but raw bones I would get from the butchers as long as they were big used to get them years ago for my old dog.


You should check the thread for this, mince is just as bad as tinned stuff, sorry! Raw meat isn't that hard, I get a huge turkey drumstick (leg and thigh) from Tesco's value range for £1.19ish. I don't even touch it just cut the top open and let my dog take it from the packaging, unless it's come straight out the fridge!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/76357-raw-feeding-barf-rmb-newbies.html


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

roadkill said:


> you should never give your dog cooked bones as them can splinter and cause damage to there insides , if you want to give the dog bones then give them raw


I don't cook it like we would eat it, it goes in to warm it up, she doesn't seem to like them cold. About 10 minutes to slightly colour the outside and make it not fridge-cold


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Our Stafford has Mince, Beef Chunks, Chicken Wings, Pasta/Rice (Only if I make too much) Occasionally she'll get vegetables, again if I cook too much.
And every now and then she has a carrot.
She also gets eggs every now and then, as well as liver and kidney.
She does occasionally have "Human meals" made from her own food. Like a casserole from her own mince with veg and gravy.


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Years ago my dogs got left overs, but Vet told me this was bad for them, my dad cooked all the meals properly none o this processed stuff, I just cant cook. Its not the cheap mince I buy, its the extra lean stuff only, steak, turkey chunks, dont buy on the bone tho hubby hates it.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

dizzylynn said:


> Years ago my dogs got left overs, but Vet told me this was bad for them, my dad cooked all the meals properly none o this processed stuff, I just cant cook. Its not the cheap mince I buy, its the extra lean stuff only, steak, turkey chunks, dont buy on the bone tho hubby hates it.


See it doesn't matter if you can't cook, which is the point of the raw diet everything is literally 'raw'


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

catch and release said:


> Our dog loves a good prawn curry and chips, or at least he would if he could use the telephone. He has a bit of ours and gives me filthy looks when asked to move away and lie down.
> 
> catch and release



My old westie cross went mental for vindaloo sauce, but not the meat in it. Obviously this wasn't her regular diet ha ha


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Human food can be better than dog food. If your feeding raw meat then it is 100% better than manufactured dog food!

Dogs are carnivores so fruit and vegetables are not needed. Prey Model raw is the best way to go in my opinion :2thumb:

And if you can't do raw, then stick to a grain & cereal free dry food such as Orijen, Acana, Taste of The Wild, or at a push James Wellbeloved do a cereal/grain free kibble. You could use a good quality canned food, but its worse for their dental health.

I'd advise feeding raw chicken wings or rmb a couple of times a week for dental hygiene, or ostrich tendons apparently work well.

I personally wouldn't bother with cooked meat, raw is far better


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Human food can be better than dog food. If your feeding raw meat then it is 100% better than manufactured dog food!
> 
> Dogs are carnivores so fruit and vegetables are not needed. Prey Model raw is the best way to go in my opinion :2thumb:
> 
> ...


 
Where on earth will i get ostrich tendons lol, I am going to add some raw foods into their diet gradually, bess gets dental sticks daily vet is chuffed with her teeth, but going to get some lamp chops or pork, some braising steak, just whats on offer when I go in a few times a week, even if its reduced for quick sale it should be safe enough for that days use. If I was to go for mince it would be the extra lean mince I buy as the rest is minging. Anytime I buy meat alot goes in the bin as noone will eat it just hubby so this is going to be handy, cook half give half to the dogs and cats lol I have always been soooooo paraniod it had to be cooked. 
Its just the puppy that will be a bit hard to start on raw, bess will need big pieces so she wont try to swallow it hole and choke herself.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

human foos is fine imo as long as you avoid processed stuff full of salt etc. my dogs have always been fed the leftovers.

saying that mine have always been curry monsters, and a spicy chilli goes down well, lol.

i do feed dried as a base though, but i wouldnt feed ones that have no ingredients lists. i aviod anything thats made of `meat and vegetable derivatives `
pedigree is tat


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

She is only on that for now, dont like chum all my other dogs had smell poo, which mairi (breeder) says it helped with hers, but nope its no, omg smellllly and 4 or 5 a day bloody hell lol.
So of to morrisons butcher tomorow get few lamb chops or pork chops, then some chicken wings on monday, do it 2 - 3 times a week for wee while then build it up slowly.


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Just gave bonnie her supper, scrambled egg and she lovessssssssssssss it, shes getting fed up with the dry pedigree chum, takes her ages to eat it sniffs it licks it then walks away as if to say ya nothing better.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Hesitant to join in here as it seems to be hardwork... however,

Pork is not good to feed a dog

You will need to remove the bone from the lamb chop obviously.

My dogs have a full roast dinner every weekend, they have raw food most meals, but normally a couple contain human food, tinned tuna, scrambled egg etc.

Like said above, Pedigree is trash, I would not feed it to your dog one second longer, forget the change over period, it is sewage and your dog seems to realise as much refusing to eat it. There is I would think very very few things you could feed a dog worse than that...OK maybe McDonalds, Bakers dog food, those dog foods that look like rabbit food or feeding your dog skittles sweets as its main food to be fair would be worse....


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

I mean to buy the meat for us and use half for them lol raw for them but cook it for us lo.

Just got them their 1st few bits of raw meat, was in asda getting some shopping, got a rolled lamb thing (no bone on this one) just as a 1st one, chop it into 4 sections for each of them, and 2 pork chops all on offer so put them in freezer. Give them the lamb in an hour.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

dizzylynn said:


> I mean to buy the meat for us and use half for them lol raw for them but cook it for us lo.
> 
> Just got them their 1st few bits of raw meat, was in asda getting some shopping, got a rolled lamb thing (no bone on this one) just as a 1st one, chop it into 4 sections for each of them, and 2 pork chops all on offer so put them in freezer. Give them the lamb in an hour.




Never feed pork to dogs :whistling2:, there is a high risk of worms from it. Best thing to get is chicken wings, i get a big pack from Tesco for about £3 which is shared between my 6 (get them every now & again, not every day). I also get some nice big marrow bones from the butcher, they love these & they are great for keeping teeth clean :no1:.


----------



## the reptile inn (Jul 15, 2011)

dizzylynn said:


> I am a member of a forum for westies, in the forum there is a feeding section. It claims that human food is not bad for your dogs and infact alot of dogs seem to do better with human food instead of dog foods which claim to have all the vit etc dogs need, westies have less skin problems (common in these dogs), they dont mean chicken nuggets and chips, they mean fresh cooked meats like chicken and mince (nothing added) fresh cooked veg, like carrots etc. Whats your opinions on this, if its better I would change Bonnie to it as her pedigree complete seems to making her tummy a bit dodgy. I cant cook meat to safe myself lol so will have to learn.



Lean meat, fresh veg... carrots etc wasnt going to be bad for them was it :lol2:


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine get raw mince (beef, lamb, chicken, tripe) and the ocassional chicken wing or raw egg. Also good quality biscuits in the morning so I know they are getting all there nutrients.
I keep them away from most people food though. Although they can happily eat dead things they find under hedges pizza crusts and cheese sandwiches give them the squits.:?


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Bread gives Bess the runs too, we dont give her them but she sneaks brookes crusts if no one is watching her. She had her 1st bit of lamb on sat, and her belly was much better the next day, but its back to normal today again, wont be giving her anymore raw till wed so its not to much too quickly, same with bess, who at the moment keeps eating old wood branches and its coming out the other end making it dry and crumbly grrrrrr


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Human food can be better than dog food. If your feeding raw meat then it is 100% better than manufactured dog food!
> 
> Dogs are carnivores so fruit and vegetables are not needed. Prey Model raw is the best way to go in my opinion :2thumb:
> 
> ...



Dont mind me, just popping in to say dogs are actually omnivores :whistling2:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

Our dogs get their food and their food only. Dry biscuit in a morning, dry biscuits at night. If they have been swimming and/or been on a big walk in winter well add a bit of gravy at night.

They get a treat maybe once a fortnight. That then is only something natural for them such as a raw hide or pigs ear.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Our dogs get their food and their food only. Dry biscuit in a morning, dry biscuits at night. If they have been swimming and/or been on a big walk in winter well add a bit of gravy at night.
> 
> They get a treat maybe once a fortnight. That then is only something natural for them such as a raw hide or pigs ear.


Out of curiosity, do you use their dry food for training as well, or do you use a different technique than food?


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

cloggers said:


> Out of curiosity, do you use their dry food for training as well, or do you use a different technique than food?


We use fuss. They do well they get a 'good girl' or 'good boy' and stroke. Thats it.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Raynor_NFFC said:


> We use fuss. They do well they get a 'good girl' or 'good boy' and stroke. Thats it.


Works for some! :lol2:
Our ESS loved fuss and cuddles as a reward. The TT we have now won't even look at you if you don't have a bit of Schmacko in your hand! 

For our 2, they are fed once a day, on an evening, on their dry biscuits and a bit of tin. They work for their treats the rest of the day! Although we do occasionally give Jazz a pig's ear after morning walkies, and Gizmo a whole Schmacko, just to give them an extra treat if they have been very good  So maybe, once or twice a week.


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Works for some! :lol2:
> Our ESS loved fuss and cuddles as a reward. The TT we have now won't even look at you if you don't have a bit of Schmacko in your hand!


thats because you terrorise him every week with a bath :roll2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Raynor_NFFC said:


> thats because you terrorise him every week with a bath :roll2:


:lol2: She likes her baths I'll have you know  But we are now trying to cut it down to once every 3 weeks or so (sooner if she likes the look of fox poo!)... because she's managing to keep herself clean at the moment! Just needs de-weeding after every walk :lol2:
She's never been particularly people-orientated, she never responded to positive praise unless it came with a biscuit too lol... it's just something we're going to have to work with until she learns cuddles are a good thing too


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

I use mini treats as the reward doing the clicker trianing, bess doesnt need it but she gets a treat for doing as she is told when she's there so she wont feel left out.


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

We feed a raw food diet, it seem better for the dogs, better for the pocket and better for the back (less poop to clear) we use a company called landywoods. they deliver every 6 weeks and offer a wide range of meats premixed with veg and bone. They also get the left over veg that i feel obliged to cook for the kids but know will end up in the dogs. 

They also have chicken carcass' from the butchers and marrow bones, pig trotters. We offer a handful of mixer biscuits in their evening meal for carb intake and it just fills their bellies for the over night fast.. much happier dogs, i even wean our pups on this diet too..


----------



## smeg79 (Jun 29, 2011)

*a little confused..*

ive got an 12 week old staffie x rottie.... he been on complete dry puppy food since we got him.. how do i go about introducing him on to RAW food?? i know he will eat most things i usually have to drag him away from horse crap and bloody snails !!!


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

smeg79 said:


> ive got an 12 week old staffie x rottie.... he been on complete dry puppy food since we got him.. how do i go about introducing him on to RAW food?? i know he will eat most things i usually have to drag him away from horse crap and bloody snails !!!


Hi you would introduce it the same as any change of diet. Gradully.. replace a small amount of biscuit with raw meat, Prize Choice is a good one to start with, you can buy frozen 1lb blocks from pets at home and over the period of a week increase the meat and lessen the dry food. My dogs seem to have the constitution of an ox, so i just changed them over but with a 12 week old I would do it gradually. they are omnivores so you will need to feed bone and veg too. the best thing is to read up on BARF diet and adapt to suit. If puppies poop is like black tar then you need to give more bone and veg...


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> Hi you would introduce it the same as any change of diet. Gradully.. replace a small amount of biscuit with raw meat, Prize Choice is a good one to start with, you can buy frozen 1lb blocks from pets at home and over the period of a week increase the meat and lessen the dry food. My dogs seem to have the constitution of an ox, so i just changed them over but with a 12 week old I would do it gradually. they are omnivores so you will need to feed bone and veg too. the best thing is to read up on BARF diet and adapt to suit. If puppies poop is like black tar then you need to give more bone and veg...


 
oh and i forgot, they need about 2% of their adult weight in meat per day. 
This can be adjusted depending on weight gain/loss... You will be surprised how little amount this is.. 

My 32kg Ridgeback has about 400g (1 block) per day...


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucy1012 said:


> Hi you would introduce it the same as any change of diet. Gradully.. replace a small amount of biscuit with raw meat


I would actually disagree with this, mixing has a chance of causing many issues based on the fact the meat and the kibble will require different eating skills, ie the meat needs real chewing and whilst chewing the dog could inhale kibble stuck to it, the kibble needs crunch and swallow, where the dog could swallow too large lumps of meat/bone at the same time. I would strong recommend never to mix. Going on to digestion the kibble will digest slower, so it is actually kinder on the dogs digestion to never mix

If you really don't want to feed pure raw then giving one meal of one and the other as kibble is the best way, however once you have made the decision to go for natural feeding I personally would not recommend feeding kibble even one meal longer. (I try to feed a kibble meal once a month or so, I wouldn't like to think my dogs ending up in kennels and not recognising it as food any longer, and finding a dog sitter it is far more convenient to hand them a bag of kibble as a one off than a handful of dead animals)

Pick one type of minced meat (say beef), and then feed chicken wings one meal, then minced, then chicken wings for the first week, then slowly add more types of meat, egg, fish, liver etc etc (around 1/2 a good raw diet can be chicken wings but more than 2 meals in a row of wings can lead to constipation, calcium can be binding)

A good calculator here Calculate for working out what to feed, it is a good guide, but you need to weight them say fortnightly so their weight doesnt drop (or increase too much). You will likely have to feed more to keep their weight before winter for warmth, but less during, as they are less active normally. If the kibble you have fed is not the best you can find the dog becomes more balanced and less hyper without the chemicals so may need a little less due to less nervous energy.


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kare said:


> I would actually disagree with this, mixing has a chance of causing many issues based on the fact the meat and the kibble will require different eating skills, ie the meat needs real chewing and whilst chewing the dog could inhale kibble stuck to it, the kibble needs crunch and swallow, where the dog could swallow too large lumps of meat/bone at the same time. I would strong recommend never to mix. Going on to digestion the kibble will digest slower, so it is actually kinder on the dogs digestion to never mix
> 
> If you really don't want to feed pure raw then giving one meal of one and the other as kibble is the best way, however once you have made the decision to go for natural feeding I personally would not recommend feeding kibble even one meal longer. (I try to feed a kibble meal once a month or so, I wouldn't like to think my dogs ending up in kennels and not recognising it as food any longer, and finding a dog sitter it is far more convenient to hand them a bag of kibble as a one off than a handful of dead animals)
> 
> ...


Dogs have been having a mixed diet of dry and tinned food for decades without any harm.

With a 12 week old puppy, where an upset tummy would mean dehydrating very quickly, any change of diet should be done gradually, to prevent this. I understand what you are saying about requiring different skills to eat both dry and meat, but this could also be true for chicken carcass' and marrow bones. The bones require chewing... 

At the end of the day, this is just what I would do, having already made this change. I wean my puppies onto a mixed diet, hence giving the owners the choice as raw is not for everyone... Your dog will let you know if they are not happy


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

If I mixed meat in with ours they would swollow it hole, so I gave bonnie a chunk bigger than she could swallow in one go but not to big to take her to long to chew, gave this in stead of her lunch meal, she got her dry in the evening as usual. with bess I gave her a larger piece but reduced her evening meal 10% only adding it in twice a week to start with then 3 times week gradually increase the volume of what I give them, but might have to change bonnies dry, her stools are far to soft and squishy (this was before adding raw meat it actually firmed up the day after she had the meat) think it could be to rich for her, so once box is half empty moving to something else, what am not sure about tho something not to heavy that she wont poo so much with. any suggestions.


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

I didnt know pets at home do frozen, I think I seen freezers tho unless was dreaming, could be whats in them, they are new I think, werent there before. Going up today but wont be able to get frozen takign kids to mcds after do little shopping so will leave frozen till weekend.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

A raw meaty bone diet is the way to go, dogs are carnivores and should be fed like one!! I don't like meat, but I handle raw meat everyday for my dogs, because I know it is the best thing for them, I have seen the difference in them since I changed from the dried rubbish.

I have 7 dogs, Newfoundlands, GSD's and Cocker Spaniels. They used to be fed on Royal Canin, because I believed it was good. My male Newfoundland could hardly walk... He had had joint problems from the age of 10 months. By the time he was 2 1/2 he couldn't go for walks, he was in pain with his hips, which cracked with every step he took, and he had had an op on his elbow joint. We changed to a raw diet, not expecting anything different. But within 3 weeks, the dog we had to pull to its feet to go for a wee was running in the garden... Not far, but he was running. After 6 months there was no more clicking from his hips and he would chase a ball or the other dogs. Now, after years of raw feeding he is way more active than he was at 3 months old!! He can jump up, he can bounce around, he can run and go for walks.... And he is getting on for 7! He has also changed shape, he used to be wide at the shoulders and very narrow around the hips, but not now. 

One of the Cockers, when on RC, was forever scratching, and her skin was really dry...... No more dry itchy skin for her now on a natural diet!!

Our dogs eat: chicken, turkey, pork, beef, lamb, rabbit, green tripe, duck, eggs, oily fish and they only supplement they have is salmon (body) oil. My male Newf used to have gloucosamine, chrondroitin, msm and metacam.... He doesn't need any of them anymore. Infact non of the dogs have been to the vets since we changed diet!

Although I don't eat meat, and I never liked touching it, I would never give my dogs anything other than meat now.... It has changed their lives.


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

keep them on a good quality kibble and mix in the smelly green tripe. my 3 love it nice hard poops, putting on weight nicely and amazing coats:2thumb:


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Well I went to pets at home and had a good look through the puppy dry foods, with advice from a members of staff who keeps westies she's found that teh chum was so rich it made hers sick, so she got them on the james wellbeloved, I got 2 bags and started the change over, already an improvement to the no times she goes and quantity, the dogs will get raw meat 2 - 3 days a week (on a budget) and meaty bones when I can get them from butchers. I was looking at the freezers in pets at home, there in big blocks, do you just break them up so you can defrost what you need, as shes only little and bess cant eat big meals so would be a waste if had to defrost the entire block.


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

dizzylynn said:


> Well I went to pets at home and had a good look through the puppy dry foods, with advice from a members of staff who keeps westies she's found that teh chum was so rich it made hers sick, so she got them on the james wellbeloved, I got 2 bags and started the change over, already an improvement to the no times she goes and quantity, the dogs will get raw meat 2 - 3 days a week (on a budget) and meaty bones when I can get them from butchers. I was looking at the freezers in pets at home, there in big blocks, do you just break them up so you can defrost what you need, as shes only little and bess cant eat big meals so would be a waste if had to defrost the entire block.


 
Sorry, missed what breed your dog is.. they should sell them in 1lb (400g) blocks, we defrost ours in the fridge overnight feed half in the morning and the rest in the evening. I should imagine in the fridge they could stay opened for 48hr easy. Just don't buy one's with tripe in lol. 

There was a post above from someone that feeds raw pork, just a thought, but it is not advised to feed raw pork i am not sure if it because of a higher chance of worms or not, might be worth googling it


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucy1012 said:


> Sorry, missed what breed your dog is.. they should sell them in 1lb (400g) blocks, we defrost ours in the fridge overnight feed half in the morning and the rest in the evening. I should imagine in the fridge they could stay opened for 48hr easy


Yeah, I often keep a pack of the rabbit for 2-3 days in the fridge for the ferrets.
you can always use a tupperware tub to store them in or an empty icecream tub ...........I really hate those days I am forced to finish a tub of icecream because I need a new tub!


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

It was lamb I gave them the other day, but got pork chops just a few when I bought the lamb, stuck them in teh freezer. There is a virus from pork but dogs are built for bacteria unlike humans. 
Bonnie is a wee Westie she is the one with the really senstivie belly Ive changed her to james wellbeloved, Bess my older 1 is a cross (with whippet, lab and god knows what else) she's not as sensitive just cant eat bread so if she steals a bit from the kids she has upset belly the next day, be the gluten in it probs.


----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

Raynor_NFFC said:


> Our dogs get their food and their food only. _*Dry biscuit in a morning, dry biscuits at night*_. If they have been swimming and/or been on a big walk in winter well add a bit of gravy at night.
> 
> _*They get a treat maybe once a fortnight*_. That then is only something natural for them such as a raw hide or pigs ear.



Seriously, I think you're spoiling them! :lol2:


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

If was to do the complete change then yeah would agree, but will just add it 3 days a week.


----------

